# Denied the $350 disposition fee waiver



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anyone else run into this?

BMWFS is charging me the $350 disposition fee because the contract on my new lease started more than 60 days before the expiration of the old lease.

The old lease expired on December 29, 2009 and the contract on the new car started on October 6, 2009. I am told that if the contract on the new car started anywhere between October 29 and December 29 I would be given the $350 waiver. But, since I started a new lease almost on month early I have to pay the $350. Doesn't make sense to me. I have not read anything about the limitations on the disposition fee waiver on these forums either.

Feedback please.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I guess the warning came too late for you then? http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=403481&highlight=warning


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Call BMWFS
I was in somewhat of a similar situation.
I recently entered (11/09) a new lease 3 months before the exp of an old lease. I asked my CA about the disp fee and was assured I would not be charged. I verfied with BMWFS before entering the new lease and they said if I were to be charged to call them back and they would remove the fee.
However, I sold the car prior to the end of the lease so it didn't matter. If I hadn't unloaded the car and was still charged, I certainly would be calling BMWFS


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, Never saw the warning posted here. Have not seen the 60 day thing written up anywhere either. Oh well :tsk:


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Escondido said:


> Yep, Never saw the warning posted here. Have not seen the 60 day thing written up anywhere either. Oh well :tsk:


I would still call someone at BMSFS and ask them again. The worst thing they can do is just say "no".


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Follow-up on BMWFS*

Just as a follow up, My CA did call BMWFS in response to an email I sent to him. The disposition fee was waived.


----------



## jsimon7777 (Mar 6, 2008)

That's good service! Thanks for letting us know.


----------

